
Chernobyl's legacy 30 years on - grahamel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-36115240
======
brudgers
Current:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11570504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11570504)

~~~
grahamel
ah, didn't see that

